# 2016 Le Mans 24 Hours



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

LMP1 Hybrid

2016 Audi R18

Audi has taken the wraps off its 2016 FIA World Endurance Championship contender, confirming a step up to the 6MJ hybrid subclass and a switch to battery technology for the next-generation diesel-powered LMP1 car.

The German prototype, which has been more than a year-and-a-half in development, was revealed Saturday during the Audi Sport Finale in Munich, featuring a dramatic new aero package at the front and in other areas.

It marks a significant departure from the 2015 car, which utilized a flywheel hybrid and ran in the 4MJ subclass, compared to Toyota and Porsche, which competed in the 6 and 8MJ classes, respectively.

"With our new Audi R18, we're setting a clear signal: Audi continues to put the pedal to the metal in motorsport, deliberately relying on TDI ***8211; the world's most successful automotive efficiency technology ***8211; at Le Mans," said Head of Audi Motorsport Dr. Wolfgang Ullrich.

Further technical details of the car have yet to be revealed, although it will be testing at Sebring next month.

Both Audi Sport and their VAG cousins at Porsche Motorsport had agreed that in light of the need (in the wake of the ongoing VW Gate emissions scandal) for cost reduction that both factory teams would reduce their planned Le Mans attacks to two cars apiece instead of three.

Audi Sport has fundamentally re-designed the Audi R18 for the 2016 season. with an entirely new and innovative aerodynamic package, front and rear, a new hybrid system with lithium-ion batteries for energy storage, plus an 'efficiency-optimized' 4 litre V6 TDI (diesel) engine.

ACO President Pierre Fillon responded to the announcement in pragmatic fashion: "I think it is an entirely sensible decision from Porsche and Audi," he said and with Toyota too making it clear that they would field two cars it makes the fight for the win a very even fight!"

"With the scale of the issue facing the Group this is actually good news. And actually it provides us with an unexpected opportunity to reward more high quality private teams this year with an entry for Le Mans."

"Every year we have to turn away very good, and often loyal teams, this year, particularly with the availability of an additional pair of garages (the maximum entry therefore climbs to 58) we will have more spaces to offer teams in other Championships, particularly the ELMS."

http://sportscar365.com/lemans/wec/audi-unveils-2016-r18-e-tron-quattro/

http://www.dailysportscar.com/2015/...quattro-and-confirm-2-car-le-mans-effort.html


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

LMP1 Hybrid

Audi R18 Sebring Test

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DMtOAjmkQrg

2014 Audi R18 Test Drive

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YUW9os-Ybh0


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

LMP1 Hybrid

Audi R18

Audi is moving to the 6MJ class, going lithium-ion battery (no more flywheel) and their engine package is staying the same as this year, 4.0L, turbo diesel V6.

The front end is designed to force as much air as possible into the center of the car rather than let the air go around the sides.

The new 2016 Audi R18 has the highest nose (1) seen in recent times. Perhaps that's a design element that an ex-F1 aerodynamicist finds familiar? With the raised nose there's clearly an intention to grab and direct more airflow internally.

We're also seeing more, and larger, aero devices (2), in addition to the standard front wing and flap (3). The front fender (4) is a further evolution of the wide and vertical trend. The width and vertical shape direct air around, rather than over, reducing lift, and some drag considering the mandatory fender holes in the top. And it also helps direct air inboard over the front aero devices. In side view, the R18's fender is decidedly undercut at the bottom and leans forward at the top, much more so than the Porsche 919's front fender. There is a duct at the bottom of the fender (5) that more than likely draws air towards the brake/upright.

There's a lot going on the top of the fender too with strakes outboard (6) and inboard (7) containing and directing what little flow is coming over the top of the fender. A curious element, that was seen on last year's R18, is that the trailing edge of the mandatory front fender hole is decidedly raised (8) above the height of the corresponding surface on the leading edge. This very much appears to grab air being shed off the top of the tire, though for what aims remains to be determined. And with more air being directed that way via strakes 6 & 7.

The side pod height (9) continues the trend set with the 2015 R18 and is as low as the regulations allow. The front of the tub is much narrower (10) than previously and that signals the driver having been shifted rearwards, as that area is dimensionally driven by regulations mandating a minimum area/volume around the driver's feet. Being narrowed so close to where the crash box mounts indicates the regulatory volume, and the driver's feet, have moved rearwards. It's also interesting that the top of the cockpit is decidedly squarer, much more so than last year's car.










The undercut front fender leading edge (11). The placement of the windscreen (12) again hints at the driver having moved rearwards. Furthermore, the perception of the windscreen angle, while appearing more visually upright, is strongly influenced by the much squarer top point of the forward roll over section of the cockpit. All of this conspires to move air around the cockpit, rather than over.

Outboard strakes (13) are still being used. The side view mirrors (14) are no longer in pods that projected out of the front fender trailing edge.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

LMP1 Hybrid

Audi R18

There's a new small front wheel well exit duct (1). Quite a lot of segmentation of the rear trailing edge exit flow.
Again the rear deck height is to the minimum legal in the middle, raising slightly outboard.
Best guess is that primary engine bay cooling exit is out of the inboard segment of the rear fender exit (2), as well as along the short trailing edge gap (3).










The mandatory rear fender hole is inboard, as mentioned before, but very much optimized in shape (4).
Also of note are the "low drag" Le Mans wheels with the very wide bead (5) and deep wheel offset (6).










http://www.mulsannescorner.com/newsnov15.html


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

2016 LMP1 Energy

LMP1 cars will face a reduction in performance, fuel capacity and increase in minimum weight in next year***8217;s FIA World Endurance Championship, following the release of the 2016 technical regulations.

All hybrid-powered cars will have a 10MJ reduction of fuel per lap of Le Mans, which has translated to roughly a 7 percent decrease in fuel allowance in the FIA***8217;s latest Equivalence of Technology that was confirmed following this year***8217;s 24 Hours of Le Mans.

A 300kW (402.3 hp) limit of released hybrid power has also been imposed for all FIA Grade 2 tracks, which only impacts Le Mans.

The combined power of a LMP1 hybrid car will be under 1000 hp at Le Mans.

Additionally, gasoline-powered hybrid LMP1 cars will have a 4.9-liter reduction in fuel capacity, with the diesel-powered Audi R18 having 3.8-liter cut in capacity for 2016.

While no performance or fuel capacity changes have been made to the LMP1 non-hybrids, all LMP1 cars will have a 5kg increase in minimum weight, to account for the installation of new headrests that will become mandatory next year.

Other safety-related changes for LMP1 cars include larger wheel arch cutouts, aimed to help prevent airborne accidents.
The cutouts on the front wheels are enlarged from 335 to 435 mm long and 300 to 335 mm wide. No change for the rear cutouts, which remains at 530 mm long and 190 mm wide.

A system for automatically securing the wheel nuts must be installed. The interior has a reinforcement system for the front of the headrest.
In addition, the elastic cords attached to shoulder straps are now prohibited. The padding area to protect the driver's head has been changed.

http://sportscar365.com/lemans/wec/lmp1-performance-cuts-confirmed-for-2016/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

2015 LMP1 Hybrid

Toyota TS040


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Dunlop Tires

2015 Review

Here***8217;s a look at how Dunlop and our partner teams performed at the flagship event, the Le Mans 24h.

Dunlop***8217;s 2015 Le Mans 24 Hours In Numbers ***8211; LMP2 finishers:
***8226;	Top five finishers on Dunlop tyres
***8226;	Eight out of top ten finishers on Dunlop tyres
***8226;	Three different race leaders ***8211; all on Dunlop tyres
***8226;	Winning car used just 9 sets of tyres for the 24 hour race
***8226;	All three Dunlop slick options quadruple stinted (change tires after 4 fuel stops) ***8211; with distances over 650km

Durability & Versatility
***8226;	All three slick compounds raced on track on different cars at the same time.
***8226;	The winning KCMG Oreca-Nissan completed the race using just nine sets of tyres compared to Jota***8217;s 2014 win using eleven proving the durability of the latest specification Dunlop.
***8226;	KCMG set a new LMP2 distance record under the current rules: 358 laps in 24 hours ***8211; 2 more than Jota***8217;s 356 in 2014.
***8226;	63% of KCMG***8217;s 33 stints between pitstops lasted over 160km
***8226;	Richard Bradley (KCMG) drove the longest quadruple stint in LMP2 covering 49 laps (667.8 km) on a single set of Dunlops

Pace
***8226;	The top 22 driver fastest laps in LMP2 were set on Dunlop tyres.
***8226;	The fastest Dunlop-shod lap time was 4.115 seconds faster than the fastest non-Dunlop lap.
***8226;	Oliver Turvey (Jota) set the fastest lap of the race on tyres that had already completed over 230 km.
***8226;	Jota set all three fastest sector times in 2015. Oliver Turvey beat his own 2014 fastest sector one time by 0.482 seconds (1.4%) with Dunlop-shod LMP2 cars faster than some LMP1 entries in the twistier first and third sectors.
***8226;	The fastest LMP2 lap of 3:36.679 was set by Oliver Turvey in the Jota Gibson ***8211; only 0.8 second slower than the top LMP1 Nissan and over one second faster than the 2014 fastest lap of (Signatech Alpine) 3:37.787.

Competitiveness
***8226;	The top three laps were set by drivers from three different teams in three different cars (Oliver Turvey***8217;s Jota-Gibson, Nicolas Lapierre***8217;s KCMG-Oreca & Sam Bird***8217;s G-Drive-Ligier)
***8226;	Unlike in 2014, when winners Jota Sport led 9% of the race, 2015 winners KCMG led 349 of the 358 laps (97.5%). Three teams led: KCMG, Murphy Prototypes (1 lap) & Thiriet By TDS Racing (8 laps)

Mike McGregor, Manager Race Support, Design & Development
***8220;The feedback we had from the teams before the race was very positive so we were optimistic of some great performances but to have a range of tyres that performed so well is something of which we are very proud. To be able to quadruple stint all three slick options and to run all three options simultaneously on different chassis showed the versatility of the tyres. The fact that the top three cars finished on the same lap and each used strategies focusing on different tyres in the range underlines how the tyres played their part in making the 2015 Le Mans 24 Hours closer and faster than ever.***8221;

Dunlop Le Mans Facility In Numbers:
***8226;	15 trucks
***8226;	4500 tyres
***8226;	42 staff ***8211; fitters, engineers, technical support, data engineers and support staff
***8226;	54 hours ***8211; it may be a 24 hour race but between Tuesday and Sunday night the Dunlop service operates for a total of 54 hours

Dunlop has helped with LMP2 performance improvements with tyres now not only providing better grip and performance to help reduce lap times but lasting longer too. Tyres now last 50% longer here than they did 10 years ago and 10 times longer than on a Formula 1 car. Dunlop***8217;s LMP2 tyres are now capable of lasting up to four stints ***8211; the length of time between refuelling. That means that teams save time in the pits by not needing to change tyres so often. As the race is often won by the car that spends the least time in the pitlane that can be quite critical and Jota Sport won in 2014 using quadruple stinting as part of team strategy.

When it come to fitting the tyres at the Dunlop Centre, it takes about ten minutes to prepare a racing tyre ***8211; that includes putting it on the rim, inflating it and then balancing it ***8211; just as you do for a road car. We operate throughout the race so as a car has it***8217;s tyres changed, the mechanics bring the wheels with used tyres back to us with the request for a new set that will be fitted to the car later in the race.

We have five specifications of tyres for the 24 hour race. Three different slick tyres for use in the dry ***8211; soft, medium and medium plus. The soft tyre will most likely be for qualifying and cooler conditions. If it is very hot then the medium plus compound is better and the medium is for in-between conditions. If it rains we have two options. The full wet tyre is for when there is standing water and the intermediate is for when the track is wet but drying.

Dunlop***8217;s work doesn***8217;t finish once the tyre is fitted ***8211; the engineers in the pit lane measuring the temperatures of the tyres when the cars go out and come in. Tyre pressures and temperatures are critical and getting that right makes a big difference for the performance of the car. The ideal temperature for racing tyre performance is 100°C which is why you may see cars weaving if they are behind a safety car or on the warm-up lap. Tyres are also fitted with pressure sensors which send information back to the team***8217;s engineer in the pit garage so drivers can be advised over the radio when the tyre is too cool to provide optimum grip or to give early warning of a problem such as a puncture after driving over debris on the track.

Jean-Felix Bazelin, Motorsport Operations Director:
***8220;Delivering the best service to our customers is very important to us. Having the best product is a good starting point but our teams know that we will work closely with them to get the best possible result for their car and drivers. To do that it is important that we have a strong team ***8211; from the fitters who mount every tyre used to the service engineers that are with the teams throughout the 24 hours helping with key decisions on pit stops and tyre strategy and all the support staff that we need to work well and efficiently.***8221;

The three dry weather compounds, soft, medium and medium-plus, were all quadruple-stinted, saving teams time in the pits by only needing to change with every fourth tank of fuel. It is the first time that Dunlop***8217;s range has been suitable to quadruple stint all compounds. It is also the first time that the three compounds have been raced simultaneously by the various teams. The medium option was the most used option but race winner opted for the medium-plus for the majority of the race while the soft option played a part in Jota Sport***8217;s podium position.

Matthew Howson, KCMG:
***8220;Tyres need to work with for the characteristics of the car and subtle things can make a difference in finding that sweet spot on set-up and compound choice. We were very pleased with the tyres ***8211; wear was low and we didn***8217;t think once about any construction issues. We were very happy with the service and performance.***8221;

http://motorsport.dunlop.eu/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Dunlop Tires

2015 Review

Dunlop teams have provided another incredibly competitive season of racing in both the FIA World Endurance Championship (WEC) and European Le Mans Series (ELMS).

FIA World Endurance Championship LMP2
***8226;	4 out of 8 pole positions and 4 out of 8 wins helped 26 G-Drive Racing become WEC champions.
***8226;	KCMG set the most fastest race laps with 4 in total ***8211; 3 to Nick Tandy and 1 to Gustav Yacaman.
***8226;	Dunlop teams took all pole positions, all fastest laps and 23 of the 24 podium places, only missing one third place.
***8226;	6 different Dunlop teams stood on the WEC podium during 2015. The only identical top-three occurred at COTA and Bahrain where 26 G-Drive won ahead of KCMG and 28 G-Drive ***8211; the same as the championship finishing positions.

Le Mans 24 Hours LMP2
***8226;	Top 5 finishers were on Dunlop tyres & 8 out of top 10 finishers
***8226;	3 different teams led the race ***8211; all on Dunlop tyres
***8226;	Winning car used just 9 sets of tyres for 24 hour race
***8226;	All 3 Dunlop slick options quadruple stinted ***8211; each set racing for over 650km

European Le Mans Series
***8226;	Jota Sport took 4 pole positions out of 5. They also set 3 of the 5 fastest race laps.
***8226;	No team won more than 2 of the 5 races in the 3 categories featuring Dunlop tyres.
***8226;	10 different teams wore Dunlop caps on the top step of their respective podium: 3 each in LMP2 and GTC with 4 different teams winning in LM GTE (Formula Racing was the only team to win two events in LM GTE).
***8226;	Every brand of car that competed in GT classes took at least one podium finish: Ferrari, Aston Martin, BMW, Porsche and Lamborghini.

Distances: Dunlop endurance teams covered more than 114,400 km in the two championships in 2015 ***8211; that***8217;s more than four times round the world.

Mike McGregor, Manager Testing & Track Support, Race Design & Development
***8220;We are delighted with another strong performance from our tyres this year. We had a successful first one-brand European Le Mans Series GT category with a good range of teams and different car brands fighting for the top places. We***8217;re looking forward to introducing our new and improved GT tyre range for 2016. The statistics also show how strong our LMP2 tyres are in open competition. A highlight of the year was the Le Mans 24 Hour race with all three slick compounds running for four stints ***8211; that***8217;s around three hours without changing tyres. It shows how much we have advanced tyre technology when ten years ago we were celebrating just half of that distance on one set. That doesn***8217;t mean that we stop improving though ***8211; we have already made significant progress on our proposed range for 2016 with our first major test taking place just two days after the WEC season finished.***8221;

***8216;TPMS***8217; is a common term in the pit boxes of Le Mans. The Tyre Pressure Monitoring System is a critical part of today***8217;s race technology, providing invaluable information to the team about the pressure of the air inside each tyre. On the back of the tyre valve is a sensor that monitors the atmospheric temperature and pressure within the tyre. This information is transmitted as the car travels round the long Le Mans lap via radio waves to the engineers in the pit garage and provides warning of any issues with tyre pressure. If a car drives over debris it may puncture the tyre in such a way as to be undetectable by the driver as the change in handling is very gradual. TPMS warns the team and a tyre change can be made before the tyre fully deflates.

Another important TPMS use is at the start of the race, after pit stops and after safety car periods when tyres are cooler than the optimum temperature when pressure is reduced and grip is lower. Teams can advise the driver at the point that the pressure has increased which in turn indicates that the tyres are capable of providing the necessary grip for drivers to push harder and drive faster.

TPMS isn***8217;t new but the technology has evolved to significantly increase the quality and accuracy of the data as battery and heat cycling (from braking) issues have been addressed. Dunlop engineers continue to take pressures and temperatures when the cars pit. The readings on the calibrated gauges are more accurate and provides a safety check on the TPMS data.

Dunlop recommends a target specific pressure for individual chassis and each team works with a Dunlop engineer to get the set-up that will achieve optimum pressures as close as possible to the optimum pressures throughout the race.

http://motorsport.dunlop.eu/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/Dunlop-Supp.pdf

http://motorsport.dunlop.eu/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/ELMS_Brochure.pdf


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

LMP1 Concept

http://www.teos-engineering.com/experience/endurance-racing-diesel-and-gasoline-engines.html


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

LMP2 & LMGTE at Daytona

Daytona (3.56 miles) Best Practice Lap Times

P
1. DeltaWing-Elan (#0) _ 1:38.590

2. Ligier JS P2-Honda (#60) _ 1:38.881

4. Mazda (#55) _ 1:40.376

5. Corvette DP (#10) _ 1:40.557

7. Riley-Ford DP (#01) _ 1:40.767

GTLM
17. BMW M6 (#25) _ 1:44.966

20. Ferrari 488 (#68) _ 1:45.232

22. Porsche 911 RSR (#912) _ 1:45.501

25. Corvette C7R (#4) _ 1:45.704

28. Ford GT (#67) _ 1:45.805

http://www.imsa.com/races/rolex-24-daytona-1

http://sportscar365.com/imsa/iwsc/legge-deltawing-paces-final-practice-at-daytona/

http://www.dailysportscar.com/2016/...ree-practice-4-drama-for-smp-pole-sitter.html

http://www.imsa.com/sites/default/f... P, PC, GTLM & GTD Balance of Performance.pdf

http://sportscar365.com/imsa/iwsc/barrichello-you-always-think-you-have-a-chance-to-win/

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5EjCP17zp3Y

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUg0pWCh4DM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=knouOBHycH8














































Former F1 Driver Rubens Barrichello in the #10 Corvette DP.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Daytona (3.56 miles) 24-Hours Race

P
1. Ligier JS P2-Honda (#2) _ 736 laps

2. Corvette DP (#10) _ 736 laps

5. Riley-Ford DP (#01) _ 725 laps

GTLM
7. Corvette C7R (#4) _ 722 laps

9. Porsche 911 RSR (#912) _ 722 laps

10. Ferrari 488 (#68) _ 721 laps

11. BMW M6 (#25) _ 721 laps

http://nasportscar.com/bens-analysis-2016-rolex-24/

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xjFaS0YBVYM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IXBuqhDqMUI


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Daytona (3.56 miles) 24-Hours Race Fastest Laps

P
Ligier JS P2-Honda (#2) _ 1:39.192

DeltaWing-Elan (#0) _ 1:39.874

Riley-Ford DP (#02) _ 1:39.928

Corvette DP (#31) _ 1:40.372

Mazda (#55) _ 1:40.445

BR01-Nissan (#37) _ 1:40.979

GTLM
Corvette C7R (#3) _ 1:44.012

Ford GT (#67) _ 1:44.391

Ferrari 488 (#68) _ 1:44.589

Porsche 911 RSR (#912) _ 1:44.599

BMW M6 (#100) _ 1:44.606

Gap between fastest P and fastest GTLM _ 4.82 s

http://www.dailysportscar.com/2016/...-daytona-wrap-up-esm-wins-a-star-is-born.html

http://sportscar365.com/imsa/iwsc/tequila-patron-esm-breaks-through-for-rolex-24-win/

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OImIUJZXfpg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L--5hgqw8KU

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-FtuYQu74A


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

LMP1 Hybrid

Porsche 919

For the first time Porsche is showing images of the centrepiece of its Le Mans winning Porsche 919 Hybrid. Back in 2014, the company entered the FIA World Endurance Championship (WEC) with the most innovative drive concept on the entire grid: a turbo charged four-cylinder combustion engine to drive the rear axle, an exhaust energy recovery system, the latest lithium-ion battery technology for energy storage to serve the e-machine on the front axle, complex hybrid management ***8211; Porsche had set new standards in this technically most demanding world championship. In 2015, which was only the second year of competing, the team was rewarded with successes: A one-two result at the Le Mans 24-Hours and the manufacturers***8217; and drivers***8217; World Championship titles. The Porsche 919 Hybrid***8217;s engine will be on display at race events, exhibitions and, of course, in the Porsche Museum at Stuttgart-Zuffenhausen.

The world championship engine with a capacity of only two litres is the most efficient combustion engine Porsche has built so far. It is highly remarkable for its compact design and it also became a trendsetter: the new four-cylinder turbo engine for the Porsche 718 Boxster picks up technology and know-how from the racing power pack. This goes, for example, for the interspace between the cylinders, the short stroke and the central direct fuel injection. Alexander Hitzinger, the Technical Director responsible for the 919, said: ***8220;Right from the beginning we had a brave concept, but it was also the right concept. This is paying off now.***8221; As with every Porsche, the 919 Hybrid is being developed in Weissach at Porsche***8217;s Research and Development centre. Especially when it comes to the powertrain, Hitzinger***8217;s crew works very closely with the engineers from production cars. ***8220;They support us significantly in the areas of combustion development and fuel-mixture generation,***8221; said Hitzinger.

Despite all its affinities, the 919***8217;s four-cylinder isn***8217;t a flat engine like the new turbo generation for the 718 Boxster, as instead it has a 90 degree V angle. The small powerhouse, with which Porsche took its 17th overall win at the Le Mans 24-Hours last year, had over 500 hp back then. However, for 2016 the regulations require a lower amount of energy from the fuel used per lap and have reduced the fuel flow for all the prototypes. For the Porsche race engine this results in a loss of eight per cent of fuel and, therefore, output which now translates into a figure of less than 500 hp. Together with the electrical energy from the two recovery systems (brake energy from the front axle and exhaust energy), which serve the e-machine on the front axle, the Porsche 919 Hybrid***8217;s overall power system is now circa 900 hp.

The regulations for the top segment of the WEC (class 1 Le Mans prototypes, LMP1) require manufacturers to use hybrid drive systems. They also establish a direct link between the sporty performance of the prototypes and their energy efficiency. Put simply, this means that a large amount of energy from recovery systems may be used. However, this entails a proportional reduction in the permitted amount of fuel per lap. The WEC gives engineers a great degree of freedom in terms of the hybrid drive concepts that may be employed. The teams can choose between diesel and petrol engines, naturally aspirated or turbocharged engines, various displacements, and one or two energy recovery systems. This set-up puts the focus on innovations that will have a huge impact on future production sports cars ***8211; and this was actually the main reason why Porsche decided to return to the world of top level motor racing.

http://www.endurance-info.com/en/wo...nder-innovative-power-pack-and-a-trendsetter/

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_QazJD9nyI


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

LMP2 & LMGTE at Sebring

Sebring (3.74 miles) Qualifying & Practice (P)

P
Ligier JS P2-Honda (#60) _ 1:51.217

Corvette DP (#31) _ 1:51.943

Mazda (#55) _ 1:52.951

Oreca 05-Nissan (#81) _ 1:54.171

DeltaWing-Elan (#0) _ 1:54.274

GTLM
BMW M6 (#25) _ 1:57.751 (P)

Corvette C7R (#3) _ 1:58.094 (P)

Ferrari 488 (#62) _ 1:58.291 (P)

Ford GT (#67) _ 1:58.708

Porsche 911 RSR (#912) _ 1:58.820 (P)

Gap between fastest P and fastest GTLM _ 6.534 s

http://www.imsa.com/races/mobil-1-twelve-hours-sebring-fueled-fresh-florida-1

http://www.dailysportscar.com/2016/...ifying-pla-completes-sebring-pole-double.html

http://www.imsa.com/sites/default/f...6-19 P, GTLM & GTD Balance of Performance.pdf

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l2UtSS2GNEk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icYANizUwsY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yz85D0cNcWI


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Sebring (3.74 miles) 12-Hours Race

P
1. Ligier JS P2-Honda (#2) _ 238 laps

2. Corvette DP (#31) _ 238 laps

4. Oreca 05-Nissan (#81) _ 238 laps

6. Mazda (#55) _ 238 laps

GTLM
11. Corvette C7R (#4) _ 235 laps

12. BMW M6 (#25) _ 235 laps

13. Porsche 911 RSR (#912) _ 235 laps

14. Ferrari 488 (#62) _ 235 laps

15. Ford GT (#67) _ 235 laps

http://nasportscar.com/bens-analysis-2016-12-hours-of-sebring/

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QfSGR8oU8-0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VuptN_7JLBo



















GTLM
BMW M6 (#25)
Corvette C7R (#4)

P
Ligier JS P2-Honda (#2)
Corvette DP (#31)










Wet track: lap 40 - lap 110


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Sebring (3.74 miles) 12-Hours Race Fastest Laps

P
Ligier JS P2-Honda (#60) _ 1:52.397

Oreca 05-Nissan (#81) _ 1:52.588

Corvette DP (#31) _ 1:52.868

Mazda (#55) _ 1:53.415

DeltaWing-Elan (#0) _ 1:54.766

GTLM
BMW M6 (#25) _ 1:59.182

Corvette C7R (#4) _ 1:59.471

Ford GT (#67) _ 1:59.651

Porsche 911 RSR (#912) _ 1:59.667

Ferrari 488 (#68) _ 1:59.725

http://www.dailysportscar.com/2016/...win-again-gtd-ferrari-488-gets-debut-win.html

http://sportscar365.com/imsa/iwsc/derani-esm-win-12h-sebring-in-thrilling-finish/

http://sportscar365.com/imsa/iwsc/corvette-completes-florida-endurance-double/

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AUOD7GSXFxE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KkYaVnzQiBI


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

ELMS Ricard (5.791 km) Test

LMP2 
Krohn Racing Ligier JS P2-Nissan (#40) _ 1:48.100

TDS Racing Oreca 05-Nissan (#46) _ 1:48.297

SMP Racing BR01-Nissan (#32) _ 1:48.745

LMP3
United Autosports Ligier JS P3-Nissan (#2) _ 1:53.364

LMGTE
AF Corse Ferrari 458 (#51) _ 1:57.252

http://elms.alkamelsystems.com/

http://www.europeanlemansseries.com/en/

http://www.dailysportscar.com/2016/...ogue-pla-fastest-for-krohn-racing-so-far.html

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=onMTGqwzZ5E

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kwAD0LU82EY


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

WEC Ricard (5.791 km) Test

LMP1
Porsche 919 (#1) _ 1:37.445

Toyota TS050 (#5) _ 1:38.273

Audi R18 (#7) _ 1:38.827

Rebellion R-One-AER (#13) _ 1:41.733

LMP2
Signatech Alphine A460 / Oreca 05***8211;Nissan (#36) _ 1:46.974

Strakka Racing Gibson 015S***8211;Nissan (#42) _ 1:46.976

LMGTE
AF Corse Ferrari 488 (#51) _ 1:57.808

Ford GT (#66) _ 1:58.525

Gap between fastest LMP1 Hybrid and fastest LMP2 _ 9.529 s

Gap between fastest LMP1 Non-Hybrid and fastest LMP2 _ 5.241 s

Gap between fastest LMP2 and fastest LMGTE _ 10.834 s

http://fiawec.alkamelsystems.com/

http://www.fiawec.com/

http://www.dailysportscar.com/2016/03/26/fia-wec-paul-ricard-prologue-day-2-afternoon-session.html

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ft_BM1onhnQ

LMP1





































LMP2



















LMGTE


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

WEC Ricard (5.791 km) Test - Top Speeds in km/h

LMP1
Toyota TS050 (#5) _ 340.7 (211.7 mph)

Rebellion R-One-AER (#12) _ 335.4 (208.4 mph)

Audi R18 (#7) _ 310.3 (192.8 mph)

Porsche 919 (#2) _ 301.7 (187.5 mph)

LMP2
Manor Oreca 05-Nissan (#44) _ 290.3 (180.4. mph)

LMGTE
Aston Martin Vantage V8 (#97) _ 279.8 (173.9 mph)

Audi and Porsche drivers lifted early to charge their batteries.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Egl3f2w7PQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PpzQhlenfAY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-WWej0ZJmY


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

LMP1 Hybrid

Porsche 919

The FIA World Endurance Championship (WEC) has kicked off the 2016 season with the official Prologue. The two-day test at the 5.791 km long Circuit Paul Ricard in Southern France was the first meeting of a major part of the WEC grid. For the title defender, the 2016 Porsche 919 Hybrid, which was unveiled just before the Prologue, it was the first appearance in the surroundings of the World Championship as well. The Porsche Team had two cars on site. On Friday car number 2 with drivers Romain Dumas, Neel Jani and Marc Lieb was on duty. On Saturday the reigning World Champions, Timo Bernhard, Brendon Hartley and Mark Webber, took over with their number one car.

During the two days, the since 2015 significantly-revised prototypes of the Porsche Team covered a total mileage of 2197 km. At the end of each session, it was a Porsche 919 Hybrid leading the time sheets. The overall fastest lap of the Prologue was achieved by Brendon Hartley in 1:37.44 on Saturday.

"It basically was trouble free running for both our new cars", said Fritz Enzinger, Vice President LMP1, "and we have received positive feedback from our drivers. Therefore we are confident for the opening round at Silverstone on April 17. Only there it will be possible to judge properly on the overall competition and we are expecting this with huge excitement. The Prologue is like a first scan of the grid and it is a great event arranged by the WEC, very useful for the teams, for media and enjoyable for spectators who had free access to the track and paddock today."

Team Principal Andreas Seidl specified: "After we have been here last week with our test car, we now ran in our first two new chassis of the 2016 generation. Running two cars again was a good dress rehearsal for the team before the first race. There are also some changes to pit stop procedures from the regulations, which we have to practice. The drivers did a lot of testing during recent weeks but at the Prologue they were facing traffic on track for the first time since the finale in Bahrain. By the end of the Prologue we have achieved the targets we had set ourselves in terms of season preparation. Team and technology are ready for Silverstone."

Drivers car number 1

Timo Bernhard (35, Germany): "To me it is always special to jump into a new race car. But having the number one on it makes it even more emotional. We took over the job list on Saturday just where the sister car had finished work on Friday and benefitted one hundred per cent from what they had found out. This kind of teamwork is one of our strengths and it also goes when we work on improving the choreography together with the pit crew. At the Prologue it was almost a racing atmosphere and we are all looking forward to the first round of the season."

Brendon Hartley (26, New Zealand): "It was a very successful test. After our recent testing was more on endurance we actually treated the Prologue like a race weekend. We were out on track on the dot when the session started and looked after improving our performance just like we would do over a race weekend. Of course, it is nice to lead every session but we don't know what the competition is hiding."

Mark Webber (39, Australia): "Overall it is a positive test for us. We got a lot of laps in. We don't know much about the opposition but we prepared as best as we can for Silverstone. Before coming here, we hadn't done much high-downforce work so this was good. The now mandatory bigger headrest to me is not an issue for the driver change."

Drivers car number 2

Romain Dumas (38, France): "For us it was very productive running at the Prologue. Also the communication with our new race engineer, Jeromy Moore, goes well. We tried different set-ups and it looks that we understand the car even better than last year. Despite the lower fuel consumption with the restrictions from the new rules we are nearly as quick as in 2015. I'm very curious to see what our competitors will do in Silverstone."

Neel Jani (32, Switzerland): "Thanks to the smooth running of our car we really could focus on preparation for Silverstone. We have made very good improvements to the car's set-up. We also have practiced the operational procedures of a race weekend, including driver changes."

Marc Lieb (35, Ludwigsburg): "For us it was a super test. We were working for the first time in our new crew set-up with our new race engineer and different mechanics. The car ran smoothly and felt good, which is both very helpful for the start. The track here allows for different aerodynamic set-ups and is very hard to tell who runs what configuration, which tires and what fuel loads. Therefore we have very good internal data compares to last year but don't know what the competition is able to do."


----------

